# Best way to copy DNS from one provider to another (CF to RS)



## shovenose (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm switching my DNS for shovehost.com from CloudFlare to Rackspace Cloud DNS.

I have sooooo many DNS records it's not even funny.

I don't want to enter them again.

How do I copy it, or at the very minimum get a complete list of DNS on CloudFlare (problem is I can't log in to cloudflare.com)...

Thanks!

PS: CloudFlare sucks, Rackspace rocks!


----------



## yolo (Oct 17, 2013)

And why can you not access cloudflare?


----------



## shovenose (Oct 17, 2013)

Spencer said:


> And why can you not access cloudflare?


Long story involving two factor authentication. Doesn't matter.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Oct 17, 2013)

It's impossible to get every single record without DNS transfer rights on the DNS server - which you don't have with Cloudflare. You will need to regain access to your account or there's nothing you can do.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 17, 2013)

Shit.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Oct 17, 2013)

CLoudflare supports exporting/importing DNS zone files. Dont know if Rackspace supports importing them. But Amazon Route53,Linode DNS supports them.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 17, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Long story involving two factor authentication. Doesn't matter.


You lost your phone and do not have any backup codes like With google? Seems like you're lazy with your stuff...


Time to Start running bind yourself mate, would fix this issue for you..


----------



## shovenose (Oct 18, 2013)

Raymii said:


> You lost your phone and do not have any backup codes like With google? Seems like you're lazy with your stuff...
> 
> 
> Time to Start running bind yourself mate, would fix this issue for you..


It's a little more complicated than that. I'm not lazy and I didn't lose my phone. Regardless, I manually put in a bunch of them and hopefully didn't miss any.


----------



## lbft (Oct 18, 2013)

Can you not recover your Authy account? There are recovery options on their website...


----------



## Ree (Oct 18, 2013)

shovenose said:


> PS: CloudFlare sucks, Rackspace rocks!


You don't like them because you're locked out, or did you have service issues with CF? 

I was using Point until a couple weeks ago, but after the Copper.io buyout figured I better get out before they get rid of the free plan (which I just got an email about this morning -- totally saw that coming from a mile away!).

So long story short I just switched to CF, so I'm curious to hear if anybody has had issues with their DNS.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 18, 2013)

Ree said:


> You don't like them because you're locked out, or did you have service issues with CF?
> 
> I was using Point until a couple weeks ago, but after the Copper.io buyout figured I better get out before they get rid of the free plan (which I just got an email about this morning -- totally saw that coming from a mile away!).
> 
> So long story short I just switched to CF, so I'm curious to hear if anybody has had issues with their DNS.


Rackspace Cloud DNS is free, and in my opinion faster than CloudFlare's because even when you turn all the extra crap off it still is a more complex system.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 19, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Rackspace Cloud DNS is free, and *in my opinion* faster than CloudFlare's because even when you turn all the extra crap off it still is a more complex system.


Speed is measurable and CloudFlare's DNS is objectively faster than Rackspace's (almost 10x faster). The only DNS providers in the same league when it comes to speed are Dyn and DNSMadeEasy.



http://www.solvedns.com/dns-comparison/2013/09


----------



## shovenose (Oct 19, 2013)

Well my website feels significantly faster after the switch, and Rackspace's customer service is so phenomenal that it would make up for slightly slower performance.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Oct 20, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Well my website feels significantly faster after the switch


 :lol:  :lol:


----------

